# Game #11: Denver Nuggets (8-4) @ Los Angeles (9-1) [11/21/2008]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #11: Denver Nuggets (8-4) @ Los Angeles (9-1) [11/21]*

Denver has been great thus far with Billups in the lineup; we need to end their streak tomorrow night. Better not lose our 2nd home game of the year.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Game #11: Denver Nuggets (8-4) @ Los Angeles (9-1) [11/21]*

I hope were not tired from the phoenix blowout...the new look nuggets will be tough.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Game #11: Denver Nuggets (8-4) @ Los Angeles (9-1) [11/21]*

I expect us to have Kmart frustrated by the 3rd quarter. Billups is good but not as speedy so I think we could be okay containing him. 

If we aren't too fatigued I see another win.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

They have a guy name 'Jones' in their starting lineup...wow.


We win by 20..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> They have a guy name 'Jones' in their starting lineup...wow.
> 
> 
> We win by 20..


I probably should have put D.Jones

But that would require opening up PS and editing the whole thing.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Dahntay Jones? The Kobe Stopper?  I hope KB watches tonight's tape and goes right at them, they have no one (and I mean, no one) to stop him inside.

We'd better not lose tonight! Push the streak to 9 against them, please!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Own the paint! Rebound!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Everyone got a lot of rest yesterday, so the back to back shouldnt hurt too much.

Fish matches up better against the bigger guards like Chauncey than he did against AI so that is good for us too.l

Denver has been playing some damn good basketball recently so we better not overlook this team. Pound the Post! Kobe should not take more shots than Pau and Bynum combined!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i really dont think back to back games really affect the lakers much.. hell, i think they could pull off a back-to-back-to-back and win all 3. too many young guys, and too much depth.

and i dont care if denver is on a hot streak, they suck. by season's end, i think they'll get a 7th or 8th seed. their frontcourt is too weak, and i really hate melo's game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> Everyone got a lot of rest yesterday, so the back to back shouldnt hurt too much.
> 
> Fish matches up better against the bigger guards like Chauncey than he did against AI so that is good for us too.l
> 
> Denver has been playing some damn good basketball recently so we better not overlook this team. Pound the Post! Kobe should not take more shots than Pau and Bynum combined!


Yeah, this will be a game where Fisher looks like a good defensive player. I just wish he would stop chucking. Lakers should win. Might not be by double digits, but still a win.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I must be one of the few that doesn't mind Fish shooting all the time.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Shaolin said:


> I must be one of the few that doesn't mind Fish shooting all the time.


Few and far between.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Shaolin said:


> I must be one of the few that doesn't mind Fish shooting all the time.


As elcap said in another thread: I don't mind a lot of shots. But I cannot stand bad shots and Fisher takes his fair share.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm here. Finally. 

Go LA!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> I'm here. Finally.
> 
> Go LA!


Hell yeah just in time! 
I brought a friend to watch the game with me tonight.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

You *******, all I have is some water. And my Kobe Sunday white... 

You'd better keep me company here, I don't want to fall asleep behind the keyboard!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Why the hell do I have such a bad feeling about this game...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish hitting a shot in the paint. Twilight zone?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Billups changes their team so much. They actually look good now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great defense by Radman on Anthony.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

kobe starting off a lot better tonight


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

who the hell is d jones by the way


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dahntay fouls Kobe about four times in the post and Mamba sticks the And-1 in his face.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

He had one great defensive game against Kobe when he was still with the Grizzlies and was labelled a Kobe Stopper on the general board if I remember correctly.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> He had one great defensive game against Kobe when he was still with the Grizzlies and was labelled a Kobe Stopper on the general board if I remember correctly.


:lol:

That thread was actually stickied for a while.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice pass Vladi..


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Find it, BH, and you're my hero!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

nice shot by fisher


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

the lakers own the nuggets even with chancey


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is some impressive defense by the entire team right now. I love it.. After all these years I had forgotten what good defense looked like....


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> This is some impressive defense by the entire team right now. I love it.. After all these years I had forgotten what good defense looked like....


yeah it took a while but i think we finally have it now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Harness that energy Chauncey. Classic zen.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Not much of a foul, but Kobe will take it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I thought they said Detroit was better defensively now?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. Lamar is eating em up.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

good move and pass by ariza to odom


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

ariza with the steal


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This has been an absolutely perfect start. Wow!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

we are killing them right now


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Early on, we're ****ing them in the ***. Good start.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Plastic Man, check PM.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Were the best passing team in the league and its not even close..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We gotta keep up the defensive intensity. This Nugget team is not gonna just roll over and die.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

LOL. Famar is ****ing killing them.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

farmar


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, what a pass from Sasha to Bynum.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Byyyyyynnnuuuuummmm!!! Byyyyyyynnnnnuuuuuuuuuuummm!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

we are playing unreal right now


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

...Bynumite


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Not bad.....


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

good foul by farmar


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is embarrassing.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

lamar just turned the jets on on that play


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

the nuggets defense is horrible


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ahhh. To bad they fouled.. That would have been a highlight reel play..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice screen by Bynum setting up Sasha. I liked it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn, Bynum's playing like a PG right now.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

what happen on that play...no defense


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

good block for lamar


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I will take a shot for every minute that Luke plays tonight.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Fire George Karl.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Were are in their heads right now. lol


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I will take a shot for every minute that Luke plays tonight.


looks like you wont be taking to many shots


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Gasol is a beast


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar got pwned.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Gasol makes such a sweet jumper... Then just stands there and doesn't defend at all in the post.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh ****.. Kobe drilling some three's now.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

i wish we could play like this every night


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kind of funny how Powell is the only reason we aren't up by 35.

He can't finish, can't rebound and he can't play interior D.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, what a first half. This is amazing.

Kobe had better dish some assists though, we don't want people calling him a selfish gunner!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

kobesthegoat said:


> looks like you wont be taking to many shots


If we keep adding to this lead, he will play the whole fourth quarter.

This is just nuts.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Looked like Kenyon did that **** on purpose. It never fails when the Nuggets start losing.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Kind of funny how Powell is the only reason we aren't up by 35.
> 
> He can't finish, can't rebound and he can't play interior D.


actually powell plays good interior and rebounds great.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I will take a shot for every minute that Luke plays tonight.


If we increase the lead anymore your going to drink yourself to death tonight.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

good block by powell


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

kobesthegoat said:


> actually powell plays good interior and rebounds great.


I agree. He's very similar to Kwame. Good man/man defense. His rebounding instincts aren't all there... But he gets by.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> If we increase the lead anymore your going to drink yourself to death tonight.


That would be horrible. I wouldn't have a father anymore.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We have to keep the pressure on them. Come out strong and push it to 30


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Not an ideal start, getting fancy on offense. They'd better not **** this up somehow!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sloppy passing and poor defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe still knows how to throw it up to the big man.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This isn't good at all.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

horrible call


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

even with the miss good shot by bynum


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Embarassing start to the half. Must be the effect of the back to back or what.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn, Vladi got nailed hard in the eye.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Not exactly the start I wanted


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow. We sure do have two different speeds, don't we?

This looks awful.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Wow. We sure do have two different speeds, don't we?
> 
> This looks awful.


Awesome and Awful... not too much middle ground.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Great effort on D by the old man.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

There we go.. Going back to what got us that lead... Defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice shot by Bynum.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fisher is wild with the early pull up threes this year.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God Fisher needs to stop shooting that early into the clock. I hate that ****.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish again with an early jumpshot. What the hell. Good thing the D tightened up after 13 points allowed in the first 4:40.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bad defense to start the quarter. Lead gets cut to 13.


Tighten up the defense. Lead back up to 20+. Its that easy!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

we are looking a little better now


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fisher what the **** are you doing!!!?!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

stupid foul be nene


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

fisher really needs to stop jacking those threes up


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

kobes shot looks incredible tonight


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe 9-13 from the perimeter tonight. Brilliant performance sans that long three pointer.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Make that 10-14 although I think he was inside the paint. 

20 points allowed, 7 in the last 7:20 of the 3rd.

The lead would be even bigger had Fisher not had his wtf moments.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Machine finally. What a scrambled 4th quarter. I think I'll hit the sack soon.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Luke in the game with 7:25 to play. Someone is getting hammered tonight!!


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

It looks like this Nuggets team with Billups would get swept by the Lakers too.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Sasha gunning tonight. Awful quarter. I'm going to bed guys. Good win though. 10-1!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> Luke in the game with 7:25 to play. Someone is getting hammered tonight!!


Alcohol poisoning Hammered.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Im gonna go ahead and round up the 25 seconds for you. So that would mean 8 shots. Happy hunting my friend. :biggrin:

Another day. Another blowout! Gentlemen i bid you all adieu. eace:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

expected a win but not a blow-out. We're becoming a great team. The Twin towers bothered the Nuggets inside and Kobe danced all over Jones. 

I expect we should win all the games on the homestand.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> We're becoming a great team.


As long as we don't get complacent and we stay healthy, we will keep getting better.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'll take the win. Boo the next day.


----------

